# أيه رأيكم في التصميم ده؟



## داود بن داود (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة أحد المعارف طلب مني أن أعطيه كورس في رنامج الأرت كام وبعدين بعد مدة في الكورس أعطيته صورة وطلبت منه تصميمها بالبرنامج بعد يوم قابلني وقال ايه رأيك ... بصراحه انا لم أصدق انه هوا ولكني أعجبت بالتصميم فهل التصميم يستحق الإعجاب؟





​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (12 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع يا ريت تعمل لنا كورس احنا كمان


----------



## داود بن داود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

حيث أن الصورة لم تظهر فقمت برفعها مرة أخرى ويارب تعجبكم ..............




​


----------



## kocher (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الصورة حلوة ولا بس بها وانا متاكد تستطيع مع قليل من الوقت و التركيز علئ اي عمل والجهد تصل الى الابداع و الاختراع .


----------



## مؤمنة يحيى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله للأمام ...


----------



## داود بن داود (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا الأخ kocher والأخت مؤمنة يحى ... على رفع الروح المعنوية واتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ahmednos (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
ابداع 
بس ممكن لو تكرمت تطرح الكورس ولو معاك ملفات ثري دي جاهزه ان تكرمت اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## داود بن داود (14 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بودي والله اطرح الكورس بس الواحد مشغول جدا في الشغل وصعب الكتابة او حتى وقت لتسجيل فيديو .... لللأسف الوقت ضيق وبعدين معظم الناس اللي بتبدأ دورة على اي منتدى في الغالب ماحدش بينهيها ده اذا بدأها !!! ...ايه السبب انه انضغط على حسساب شغله .... لكن علشان الوقت ممكن اخصص وقت عندي في دمياط وتشرفونا اشرح لكم الكورس كامل وانا شايف ان دي انسب طريقة


----------



## Nexus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم التصميم لا بأس به 
وحسب ماتفضلت انك اعطيته كورس نتمنى ان تعمل دوره هنا
لانك كما تفضلت ان الشرح سيكون خارج الملتقى ولن يستفيد الكثير على عكس ان كان موجود هنا فيتسنى للجميع المشاهده في اي وقت

وللعلم هناك شروحات وملفات جاهزه في النت لهذا البرنامج
وانا اطلب منك دوره هنا لكي يشاركونك الاخوه المختصين في الشرح وليستفيد الجميع


----------



## الصدق أولا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

تصميم جدا جميل
بالتوفيق


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي داود الامر بسيط ان شاء الله انت ضع درس مصور كلما تسنح لك الفرصه
بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge اصلية تعليمية من خلال الرابط التالي*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/​


----------



## محمد النماصي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة جدا


----------



## khaled farag (20 أكتوبر 2011)

برافو عليك يا هانى .... أخوك خالد فرج


----------



## ELMADANI (22 أكتوبر 2011)

good work


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=284191#ixzz1bvNzeUaL

*​*اخي الكريم التصميم لا بأس به 
وحسب ماتفضلت انك اعطيته كورس نتمنى ان تعمل دوره هنا
لانك كما تفضلت ان الشرح سيكون خارج الملتقى ولن يستفيد الكثير على عكس ان كان موجود هنا فيتسنى للجميع المشاهده في اي وقت*


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع .......... بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو عمل هذه الاعمال في صورة دورة تدريبية


----------



## mansour016 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

تصميم جميل جدا ولكن يحتاج الى زيادة relaf الى اعلى فى بداية الوردة لكى تظهر


----------



## داود بن داود (31 أكتوبر 2011)

والله يعجز اللسان عن شكر الأخوة المحترمين ... وبصراحة كلام يرفع من الروح المعنوية ويشجعني إني اجتهد أكثر مما قد من الله علي به والحمد لله .... ولذا فقد انتهيت والحمد لله من الكورس الأخير وهو الخامس واضع بين ايديكم التصميم الجديد.....

وشكر خاص للأستاذ خالد فرج ... وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 
​ 


​


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (4 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميم رائع وشغل دقيق بارك الله فيكما


----------



## داود بن داود (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بنت الكهروميكانيك وبالتوفيق


----------

